# What is the hairy skirt thing hanging off the rear bumper for?



## atikovi (May 4, 2011)

I just bought an '88 Southwind and it has that on the back. I assumed it was to keep a towed vehicle from getting dirty but I guess it could also be for grounding to prevent electric shocks? Can it be removed?


----------



## try2findus (May 5, 2011)

Re: What is the hairy skirt thing hanging off the rear bumper for?

Welcome Ati!  

Can you post a picture of the "thing" and post it in the album section?  That would probably help identify the unknown attachment!


----------



## LEN (May 5, 2011)

Re: What is the hairy skirt thing hanging off the rear bumper for?

Well most MH's are girls and they like to be covered ALL the time. Really it is just another type of mudflap, keeps rocks off the toad, or that is the intent. I don't think there is anything made that will keep a toad clean, too much vortex action in the back of a MH going down the road.

LEN


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 5, 2011)

Re: What is the hairy skirt thing hanging off the rear bumper for?

It protects what your are towing, and others that are behind you also, from flying objects off the tires.


----------



## Kirk (May 12, 2011)

Re: What is the hairy skirt thing hanging off the rear bumper for?

And it does no grounding at all as they are not electrically conductive. As you also asked about removing it, you could, but when you eventually choose to tow some vehicle you will likely be putting it back.


----------



## swindy4x4 (May 18, 2011)

RE: What is the hairy skirt thing hanging off the rear bumper for?

thats just storage for your skirt, so you can practice your "hula dance" and impress other campers..  not to worry of electric shocks tho.   .. seriously? .. just a stone/debris guard..


----------



## Cruzincat (May 30, 2011)

Re: What is the hairy skirt thing hanging off the rear bumper for?

My theory is that the skirts do a better job of allowing water to drip back down to the road, because of all the extra surface area, than a flat mudflap would have.  While going down the road in a rainstorm the moisture thrown from the tire hits a mudflap and large amount blows around it, but when it hits the skirt, it gets more of it becomes absorbed by the skirt and runs down.


----------

